

ES6 Classes in Depth - ponyfoo
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/es6-classes-in-depth

======
mvader
I still think that Object.assign and Object.create are enough for JavaScript.
If the language is not class-based, it is not class-based. End of discussion.

But, well, ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

